# Recs for Hilary Duff eyeshadow



## GabrielleRenee (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey ladies, I was just wondering if anyone could tell me the color of eyeshadow she is wearing in the picture. Something similar and MAC is possible. Thanks!
http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/images2...eeza_2_big.jpg


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 24, 2009)

It looks to me like she's wearing a few different shades. The brown on the outer portion looks like Satin Taupe, and on the inner corner it seems like it's Phloof! or Nylon?


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 24, 2009)

Definitely Satin Taupe ... love this look ! Looks like she has on a warmer shade with it too ...


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 24, 2009)

Satin Taupe and Woodwinked mixed together imo


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

I would say Satin Taupe and All That Glitters.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 25, 2009)

Satin Taupe (above crease)
Nylon (inner corner)
Stila Kitten OR All that Glitters (lid)


----------



## emeraldjewels (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I would say Satin Taupe and All That Glitters._

 
I was going to say exactly this!


----------

